# Boris Diaw



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

When is he reporting? I can't wait to see our whole team together.


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

I've heard late September, but I'm unclear how long the FIBA series continues. It is fairly obvious that France is not going to qualify for Japan next year, but they may have several more games to play.

The reports on Boris' play have been universally encouraging. It's not clear how he will fit in, but he may be a lot better than most of thought when the trade was announced.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

So he hasn't even taken his physical yet?!? THERE IS STILL HOPE TO GET JJ BACK!!!! :laugh:


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Blazer Freak said:


> So he hasn't even taken his physical yet?!? THERE IS STILL HOPE TO GET JJ BACK!!!! :laugh:


OMG are you serious omg omg omg Im sooo excited!!!!! LOL the trade is through officially man. That would really suck if he gets injured in the league he is playing for now though.


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

azirishmusic said:


> I've heard late September, but I'm unclear how long the FIBA series continues.


The Euro Champs will be held from Sept. 16 to Sept.25.



> Fairly obvious that France is not going to qualify for Japan next year, but they may have several more games to play.


lol I wonder what makes you say this. In my humble opinion the following teams all have a realistic chance to qualify for the Worlds

Slovenia (my favorite to win the Euro Champs)
Germany 
Italy
Russia
Lithuania
Turkey
France 
Spain 
Serbia & Montenegro

Those teams are a notch lower but could well surprise people

Greece
Latvia

Those teams have almost no chance

Ukraine
Bulgaria
Bosnia & Herzegovina
Probably Israel (still in the qualification stage with the Czech Republic and Poland)





> The reports on Boris' play have been universally encouraging. It's not clear how he will fit in, but he may be a lot better than most of thought when the trade was announced.


So far France has played five friendly games to prepare for the Euros and have lost all of them (twice against Spain, Turkey, Russia, S&M). The coach still has 2 players to cut to form a defintive list of twelve players (needless to say Boris is a lock to make the final roster).

In those games Bobo looked VERY good, actually much better than Tony Parker, who was probably tired after his long season, and especially Mickael Pietrus who had a solid season with the Warriors. A true all-around player, he showed he could defend positions from 1 to 4 equally as well, at least at the Euro level.
What was more striking in the games I saw was his unusual aggressiveness on offense, penetrating almost at will and creating open shots for his teammates. He also showed good post moves and rebounding ability when used in the frontcourt (due to the lack of size of the French he will see minutes at the 4, maybe even the 5). It also looks as if his outside shot has improved too though he's still reluctant to fire threes when open. Athleticism has never been a problem for him, which enables him to be an excellent weak side shot blocker and to finish strongly (nasty dunk on Kirilenko against Russia). On the other hand he's sometimes careless with the ball and on the finishing end of his moves (two easy finger rolls missed against Russia) but I definitely expect to be the leader of France along with Tony Parker.


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

Thanks for the update.

Perhaps the French team is sandbagging (pretending to be worse than they really are), but I would have expected better play.

For Suns fans, Diaw is mostly a mystery. He did not have very good statistics when at Atlanta and comes to Phoenix without major expectations. Everyone seems puzzled by how a guy who could not start on the worst team in the NBA look so good against other NBA players in the Euopean tournament. 

I for one am very curous to see how he does the rest of the way this month.


----------



## xtf (Jun 20, 2003)

check www.europeanprospects.com to follow Boris evaluation during these weeks, and you even can check a vhighlight viedo with his dunk on Kirilenko.


----------

